# Here's my Adam West Batman



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

Here's my Adam West Batman. I've decided to paint it a bit closer to real colors of the costume and added different details then other builts.... it's not totally finished 'cause I want to redo the big decals on the crate, too much silvering for my taste....

1966 Batman 1/6

See ya....


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

The face sure looks like Adam West to me. I really like it.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys....


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Too cool 😎
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Chuck Eds (Jul 20, 2009)

The Bat-Shield is a nice touch!


----------



## Stemplr (Jul 11, 2020)

f1steph said:


> Thanks guys....


Excellent job, i really like the Bat shield and using the crates. I also recently completed this kit as well, wish i would have thought about changing the base.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

>


That's great--much better than the "as is" version, IMHO. Did you make the shield yourself? Great work in any case


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks guys...

Yes I made the Batshield. The same with the crates (blasa wood), newspapers and comic book. I'm not planning to buit the other '66 figurines (gee I might fall for Batgirl if she really looks like Yvonne Craig) so the base wasn't appropriate for me. The Batshield was a big challenge, painting the yellow and blue lines were not easy. And I wanted Batman to hold the Batshield like a real superhero, not like an idiot as see in the series. The other challenge was to stabilize West's left foot. It's not flat, it's got an angle to it. The kit original base was made to fit the correct angle of the foot. After fitting a piece of wood under his left boot, I was scratching my head to figure out how to hide the empty space under the boot. A friend of my gave me the great idea of using newspapers... and that's what I did..... You guys probably recognize the writting on the crates.... K.G. Bird & Co...... it's Pinguin's Umbrella company.... 

Now I'm working on my last Space 1999 Eagle built, in 1/72. It will be my ultimate, full beans Eagle built with a complete lighted and open cockpit, the same with the passenger pod.... Up to now, I really like how MPC made this kit, the quality is very good....


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

1/6? According to everything I can find on the Web, the Moebius Adam West Batman kit is 1/8.


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Owen E Oulton said:


> 1/6? According to everything I can find on the Web, the Moebius Adam West Batman kit is 1/8.


Yep, that was a goofy typo. It's now fixed. Thanks for letting me know. Here's the new link:

1966 Batman 1/8


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

f1steph said:


> Yep, that was a goofy typo. It's now fixed. Thanks for letting me know. Here's the new link:
> 
> 1966 Batman 1/8


De nada. At any rate, it's a bang-up job. Love the Bat-Shield and the base, complete with comic books, Gotham newspapers and the K.G. Bird labels.
*Batman [slowly]: "Disposing of pre-atomic submarines to persons who don't even leave their full addresses?!" *


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks . I like to do models that are different than other builts. I rarely built figurines. That was my third one. The last one I've built was back in 2006 (I think), the Ironman from the first movie..... I gave it to one of my nephews for his birthday .


----------

